#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Anyone planning to Climb Sripada by this Weekend?

## Dhiya

Hi Guys :Smile: , We are group of 20 Sabaragamuwa University students planning to hike Sri Pada by this holiday. Did anyone recently visited here? Please share your experience with me. Thanks in Advance.

----------


## thiru

Last month we planned to climb the Sripada and guess what? :/ Planned trips never happen. Don't forget to update the thread after the climb.  :Wink:  

Good luck.

----------


## Dhiya

Yeah :Big Grin:  We also planning for two years for the hike. But? You know the answer. I hope this time most probably will happen. I am an adventure no? There is no thread to me :Wink:  :Wink: 
Thankyou so much. Keep Guiding

----------


## Assassin

I visited there nearly an year ago, exactly in these date. If you wish to have a complete adventurous journey climb up using the longest way and climb down by shortest route (Badulla). Have a nice journey!

----------


## Jay

> Hi Guys, We are group of 20 Sabaragamuwa University students planning to hike Sri Pada by this holiday. Did anyone recently visited here? Please share your experience with me. Thanks in Advance.


Is this your first visit?

----------


## Beacon

> Hi Guys, We are group of 20 Sabaragamuwa University students planning to hike Sri Pada by this holiday. Did anyone recently visited here? Please share your experience with me. Thanks in Advance.


I went there almost 3 times and it was a very good pain  :Frown: , Trekking in season time isn't recommended where you can't enjoy the nature with a great feel. My suggestion is get few like minded people start climbing from 1AM, You will be in Top of the mountain before 5 AM to enjoy the sunrise  :Smile:  Just makesure grab more water bottles and snacks.

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou so much, yeah! I am near to badulla. I will use the badulla route for my travelling. Keep guiding

----------


## Dhiya

Yeah, It's my first visit

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou so much for your great advice. Yeah i am going with my damn crazy friends. Let's see my photos through my album. Gonna enjoy this pain😉😉😉. Keep Guiding

----------


## Beacon

> Thankyou so much for your great advice. Yeah i am going with my damn crazy friends. Let's see my photos through my album. Gonna enjoy this pain. Keep Guiding


Looks like you are so excited  :Smile:  Makesure share some amazing images and videos  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hi Guys, We are group of 20 Sabaragamuwa University students planning to hike Sri Pada by this holiday. Did anyone recently visited here? Please share your experience with me. Thanks in Advance.


I have never been to this place before but sounds as if I should really go visit this place

----------

